# puppy breath smells like blood



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

my 5 months old pup has breath that smells like blood...his back molar looks kind of brown and bloody?

is it teeth coming out? or something to be concerned about?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

more than anything else yes. your pup should have full adult teeth by 6 months of age. at about 6 months check to see that they all have come through and to check to make sure there is no retained baby teeth. keep an eye to see if you see lost teeth and look in his mouth.

*sorry i havent been on much guys, im outttt*


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well if you noticed your pup is losing baby teeth then it is most likely blood from that. you can always go to the vets to get it looked at but i would say its blood from the teeth.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like you are smelling the blood that is in the tooth the pup is about to lose. it is normal. once that tooth is out the smell will go away.


----------

